

Samsung Galaxy S4 is out - babuskov
http://m.techcrunch.com/2013/03/14/samsung-galaxy-s-4-beats-the-best-with-5-inch-1080p-display-1-9ghz-processor-gesture-controls-and-a-q2-2012-release/

======
babuskov
No eye tracking, but it tracks your head. The screen would not dim if you're
looking at it, for example.

